# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Bush i gatshem te sulmoje Iranin

## Dito

Nje deklarate e fuqishme nga kreu i shtepise se bardhe Xhorxh-W-Bush per televizionin e Izraelit i cili konfirmoi se nuk hiqet mundesia e perdorimit te forces kundrejt iranit si arme e fundit nga pala amerikane. Xhorxh Bush deklaroi se nese irani nuk permbush kerkesat e KE atehere amerikanet kane te drejten qe per mbrojtjen e amerikes te sulmoje nje tjeter vend qe ai e mbiquan *boshti i djallit*, tashme inteligjenca amerikane ka piketuar tre zonat te cilat me nje sulm efikas ajror ti shkaterroje plotesisht, packa se nga ana e inteligjences amerikane u mohua fakti qe agjente usa te veprojne ne iran.
Ky sulm nga ekonomistet boterore cilesohet si renie e ekonomise boterore ne masa drastike pasi irani eshte eksportuesi i dyte boteror i naftes.

Dito.

----------


## Davius

E kemi ditur kete...mandej dhe pas kesaj kush e ka radhen e dime se ajo eshte Siria, ndersa edhe pas Sirise e dime se ajo do jete Koreja...ehhhh keshtu gjersa te jete presindent i SHBA-se ky dinosoarusi me trurin e lepurit...do kemi vetem lufta dhe ketu kemi nga ato qe vijne me dhe me bejne Ameriken "parajse per boten" ku mire jemi duke e pare se si mundohet te fut rrenjet ne cdo cep te saj...

Vetem dicka, mund t'ju thote dicka juve se cka beni ne shtepine tuaj dhe t'ju ndaloj dicka te mos beni. Por per fat te keq apo per fat te mire Amerika kete e ben dhe do ta beje sepse ka ndodhur ashtu e fuqishme... por shume perandori jane shuar edhe kjo do kete fundit ... "For every beginning, there is an end"... edhe kjo e pret kete...

Edhe dicka ju lutem qe ketu te mos perziejme ceshjten e Kosoves dhe ceshtjen se Amerika eshte mik i perjetshem i shqiptareve. Nese Amerika ka cliruar Kosoven dhe ka ruajtur nje cope shtet shqiptar nga okupimi i huaj, nuk don te thote se tash edhe Amerika kur te vret femije dhe gra ne te perkrahim dhe te themi mire e kane ato...

Kur te gjykoni disa vendime te leme ne nje ane ndjenjen se dikur na ka sosur pune nje mik dhe duhet te jemi me te cdohere...

----------


## dardajan

Nuk  i  intereson  tani  per  tani  lufta  me  iranin ,
ajo  mund  te  behet  mbasi  ne  Afganistan  dhe  Irak   te  mos  kete  me  probleme  dhe  ata  popuj  te  ecin  dhe  te  mbrohen  me  forcat  e tyre.

----------


## Bianconero

> E kemi ditur kete...mandej dhe pas kesaj kush e ka radhen e dime se ajo eshte Siria, ndersa edhe pas Sirise e dime se ajo do jete Koreja...ehhhh keshtu gjersa te jete presindent i SHBA-se ky dinosoarusi me trurin e lepurit...do kemi vetem lufta dhe ketu kemi nga ato qe vijne me dhe me bejne Ameriken "parajse per boten" ku mire jemi duke e pare se si mundohet te fut rrenjet ne cdo cep te saj...
> 
> Vetem dicka, mund t'ju thote dicka juve se cka beni ne shtepine tuaj dhe t'ju ndaloj dicka te mos beni. Por per fat te keq apo per fat te mire Amerika kete e ben dhe do ta beje sepse ka ndodhur ashtu e fuqishme... por shume perandori jane shuar edhe kjo do kete fundit ... "For every beginning, there is an end"... edhe kjo e pret kete...
> 
> Edhe dicka ju lutem qe ketu te mos perziejme ceshjten e Kosoves dhe ceshtjen se Amerika eshte mik i perjetshem i shqiptareve. Nese Amerika ka cliruar Kosoven dhe ka ruajtur nje cope shtet shqiptar nga okupimi i huaj, nuk don te thote se tash edhe Amerika kur te vret femije dhe gra ne te perkrahim dhe te themi mire e kane ato...
> 
> Kur te gjykoni disa vendime te leme ne nje ane ndjenjen se dikur na ka sosur pune nje mik dhe duhet te jemi me te cdohere...


_Nuk eshte vetem Amerika qe ''ka'' konflikt me Iranin por dhe BE. Sa per ate qe ben cte duash ne shtepine tende po te bej nje pyetje: Nese e shikon nje kriminel qe eshte nisur me misionin per te asgjesuar, ti e ndalon apo pret qe ta kryeje aktin kriminal dhe ta denosh pastaj?

Une vertet jane kundra cdo lufte ne te cilen humb jeten qofte vetem nje njeri i pafajshem por ne kete rast duhet patur kujdes nga Irani sepse eshte shume me i rrezkshem sec ishte Avganistani per boten e qyteteruar apo Sadami per pupullin e tij.

Mos u bazoni tek feja kur flsini per sigurine e botes sepse e tregoni veten te nje niveli te ulet. Feja ka vend ne shpirtin e njeriut dhe ne objektet fetare deri diku por jo te politika. Feja s'duhet te kete vend jashte kufinjeve te shtetit tend. Asgje se ke arabin, Rusin apo Italianin, prandaj reflektimi eshte i domosdoshem per ne shqiptaret sepse po perjetojme luftera ne kohe paqeje!_

----------


## Davius

> Nese e shikon nje kriminel qe eshte nisur me misionin per te asgjesuar, ti e ndalon apo pret qe ta kryeje aktin kriminal dhe ta denosh pastaj


Po edhe Amerika ka arme per zdhukje masive, i thote kush pse i ke dhe te sulmon ate. Ke menduar kete ndonjehere?




> Mos u bazoni tek feja kur flsini per sigurine e botes...I]


Lexove gje ketu se une mbeshtetem tek feja kur flas per sigurine e botes, pra mos shpejto me konstatime te gabuara.

----------


## niku-nyc

Irani eshte komplet e kunderta e Irakut se ket her Irani dhe armet nukleare jan te verteta nga ajo Sadami me arm nukleare. Lufta me Iranin eshte e mundshme deri kur Iraku te formoj qeverin dhe forcat Amerikane te terhiqen sepse eshte dhe Afganistani dhe pushtimi i Iranit do jet presion i madh per Ameriken dhe boten.
Cfare do qe thot Bushi per puhstim nuk jan te verteta jan thjesht luft psikollogjike qe Irani te dali ne tavoline por lufta mund te jet e mundshme mbase per edhe nja 2 vjet me vone ne qoftese Irani ka arm nukleare atehere eshte dhe gjith aleatet e Amerikes ne lufte jo vec Amerika.

----------


## Bianconero

> Po edhe Amerika ka arme per zdhukje masive, i thote kush pse i ke dhe te sulmon ate. Ke menduar kete ndonjehere?
> 
> 
> 
> Lexove gje ketu se une mbeshtetem tek feja kur flas per sigurine e botes, pra mos shpejto me konstatime te gabuara.


Davius,

Mos e ngaterro vendin nr 1 ne bote me Irani-stanet qe fare lehte mund ta bejne shkrumb e hi boten nese kane mundesi.

Se mbeshtetesh tek feja, kjo kuptohet, prandaj mos u shmang kot por mbylleni cdo kufi me boten e jashtme persa i perket kesaj pike sepse na doli boja.

----------


## Albo

Irani eshte shteti me i fuqishem i gjithe rajonit dhe eshte i vetmi vend ne Azine Qendrore qe nuk eshte pushtuar ndonjehere nga fuqite e tjera. Irani ze jo vetem nje siperfaqe te madhe por ka edhe nje popullsi te madhe. Deri ne 1980 Irani ishte partneri me i madh strategjik i SHBA kur maredheniet midis Iranit dhe SHBA ishin te shkelqyera. Ardhja ne pushtet e presidentit Karter dhe politika e jashte pacifiste qe ai ndoqi beri te mundur qe interesat amerikane te demtohen ne shume drejtim, dhe nje nga demet me te medha ishte lejimi i revolucionit islamik ne Iran dhe rrezimi i Shahut te Iranit.

*Cilat jane pozitat e Iranit ne rajon e me gjere?*

Irani eshte ne pozitat te vecanta jo vetem ne rajon por ne mbare boten. Se pari, iranianet jane ne konflikt me shumicen e shteteve sunite te gadishullit arabik, pasi vete iranianet nuk jane arabe dhe as sunite. Dihen boterisht maredheniet e acaruara dhe sulmet qe iranianet kane bere edhe ne token e shenjte, ne Meke, ashtu si sunitet i shohin iranianet si skizmatike e heretike e jo si muslimane te vertete. Kjo e ka shtyre Iranin qe te kthehet ne nje sponsor te terrorizmit ne mbare rajonin, duke mbeshtetur Hezbullah ne Liban dhe duke bashkepunuar ngushtesisht me Sirine, pasi Siria ka nevoje per naften e Iranit.

Per sa i perket rezervave te naftes ne Iran, Irani eshte eksportuesi i katert i naftes ne bote, pas Arabise Saudite, Rusise dhe SHBA. Rezervat natyrore te naftes se Iranit jane te medha, ashtu sic jane edhe rezervat e Irakut, por mungesa e teknologjise me te fundit te naftes dhe embargoja prej 3 dekadash qe SHBA ka vendosur mbi Iranin, ka bere qe Irani te mos arrije dot ate nivel eksporti qe do ti siguronte te ardhura me te mira ne tregun boteror te naftes.

Ajo qe i bashkon sunitet dhe shiitet eshte urrejtja ndaj Izraelit, dhe ne rastin e Iranit kjo urrejtje eshte artificiale dhe e imponuar nga mullah e Iranit, kleriket shiitet qe kane kontroll absolut mbi gjithe jeten e vendit ne Iran. Presidentet, kuvendi dhe qeveria, jane vetem nje pushtet fiktiv, pasi mullah jane ata qe vene veton mbi gjithcka qe ata nuk pelqejne.

Ajo qe mund te cudite shume prej jush qe nuk i ndiqni me aq vemendje sa duhet zhvillimet nderkombetare, eshte fakti se Irani mbeshteti te dy nderhyrjet e SHBA si ne Afganistan edhe ne Irak. Talibanet dhe Sadam Husein ishin dy fqinjet e Iranet qe perbenin nje kecenim per Iranin, po te sjellim nder mend luften Irak-Iran qe zgjati per me shume se 1 dekade dhe ku Irani pesoi nje disfate, pasi SHBA mbeshteti te dy palet me arme, por i dha nje mbeshtetje me te madhe Irakut, per arsyen e thjeshte se revolucioni islamik ne Iran krijoi nje skandal diplomatik te mbajtjes peng per me shume se 1 vit te gjithe personelit te ambasades amerikane.

Gjithashtu, ne zgjedhjet e fundit presidenciale ne Amerike, rregjimi i Teheranit mbeshteti hapur rizgjedhjen e presidentit Bush, pasi politikat e ketij te fundit hoqen qafe dy prej kercenimeve ne lagjen e Iranit.


*Debati mbi planin nuklear te Iranit*

Nje debat ekziston sot ne Iran edhe pse mediat perendimore nuk kane aksesin e duhur ne shoqerine iraniane per te raportuar ate qe ngjet atje. Debati behet midis forcave reformatore iraniane, qe perbehen kryesisht nga brezat e rinj te iranianeve qe nuk duan te shohin nje izolim te metejshem te Iranit nga bota e qyteteruar, por duan te shohin reforma demokratike ne vend. Keta reformatore ne kuvendin iranian mbrojne mendimin se mbajtja gjalle e nje plani nuklear dhe krijimi i nje bombe nukleare nuk ka per te ndihmuar aspak ne sigurine e Iranit, vetem sa ka per ta kthyer Iranin ne shenjestren e Perendimit dhe gjithe opinionit nderkombetar.

Kurse mullah dhe kleriket islamike qe qendrojne ne krye te pushtetit dhe vendosin per cdo gje, besojne se Irani duhet te vazhdoje te punoje per ndertimin e bombave nukleare, pasi sipas tyre, pasja ne arsenal e bombave nuklear do ti fali Iranit nje status te ri si ne rajon edhe ne skenen boterore. Por arsyeja e vertete perse mullah kerkojne qe te ndertojne bomben nukleare eshte se ata e shohin ate si nje mjet per te perzgjatur jetegjatesine e qendrimit te tyre ne pushtet.

Plani nuklear sekret i Iranit qe u zbuluar nga komisioni i energjise nukleare te OKB behet sipas burimeve Iraniane "per nevojat energjitike te vendit dhe jo per arme nukleare." Por me kete justifikim Irani nuk genjen dot njeri pervecse veten e vete pasi te gjithe e dine qe Irani ka rezerva te medha energjie nafte, dhe nuk ka nevoje per energji nukleare.


*Qendrimi i SHBA ndaj Iranit*

SHBA nuk ka ne plan te pushtoje Iranin ashtu sic pushtoi Irakun, per shume arsye qe variojne nga arsye ushtarake e deri ne arsye politike dhe ekonomike. Por brenda administrates Bush ka tre qendrime qe perbejne edhe politiken amerikane ndaj Iranit:

- Nderhyme ne Irak e Afganistan, qe te mos kemi perse nderhyjme ne Iran.
- Nxitja e disidenteve dhe forcave reformatore brenda Iranit per te sjelle ndryshim te brendshem.
- Perpilimi i planeve per goditje te perqendruar nga ajri te gjitha centraleve berthamore ne Iran, nese perpjekjet diplomatike do te deshtojne.

Se pari, SHBA beson se Irani nuk duhet te kete arme berthamore dhe kete qendrim te SHBA e mbeshtesin edhe vendet e rajonit, Rusi, Kina dhe Izraeli.

Se dyti, SHBA beson se shanset me te medha per ndryshime demokratike ne Iran jane brenda vete Iranit. Kete e bazojne ne moshen relativisht te re te shoqerise iraniane dhe shkalles se larte te arsimimit, pa harruar edhe faktin se nje pjese e mire e intelektualeve ne Iran jane shkolluar ne SHBA, fale partneritetit te ngushte qe ekzistonte midis dy vendeve 25 vjet me pare. Prandaj SHBA po ndihmon politikish dhe financiarisht te gjitha grupet e disidenteve ne Iran qe te sjellin nje ndryshim paqesor te brendshem ne Iran. Perplasja ne Iran eshte e shtresave te vjetra islamike, me shtresat e reja pro-perendimore te shoqerise. Studentet perballe mullah dhe shpesh here degjojme per protesta studentesh ne rruget e Teheranit qe shtypen brutalisht nga rregjimi.

Se treti, SHBA ka zgjedhur qe te luaje nje role dytesor ne zgjidhjen e problemit nuklear me Iranin, duke u lene hapesirate  duhura evropianeve. Evropianet jane me te preokupuar se amerikanet, pasi Evropa eshte brenda rrezes se veprimit te raketave iraniane nese Irani do te arrinte te ndertonte bomba atomike. Deri me sot keto negociata evropiane nuk kane dhene ndonje rezultat.

Se katerti, edhe pse administrata amerikane nuk ka deshire qe te hapi nje front te ri konflikti ne Lindjen e Mesme, ajo ka perpiluar planet e saj per kohet me shi ne rast se negociatat diplomatike deshtojne dhe Irani nuk i bindet vullnetit te opinionit nderkombetar. Nuk behet fjale per nje konflikt te hapur te armatosur por per goditje precise te perqendruar te te gjitha instalimeve nukleare ne Iran.

Se pesti, shteti qe eshte direkt i kercenuar nga Irani ne rajon eshte shteti i Izraelit. Ashtu si SHBA ka planet e veta ushtarake, edhe Izraeli ka planet e veta ushtarake per te goditur Iranin ne rast se ky nuk heq dore nga ndertimi i armeve nukleare. Izraeli nuk do te preferonte te perfshihej ne nje konflikt direkt me Iranin pasi duke qene se Irani ka kontroll mbi Sirine, nje goditje e Izraelit mund ta prishte stabilitetin e gjithe rajonit. Preferenca e Izraelit do te ishte qe SHBA te ndermerrte nje goditje kirurgjikale ne Iran nga ajri, pasi Irani nuk ka asnje mundesi kundersulmi ndaj interesave amerikane.

Dhe se gjashti, administrata amerikane po investon akoma me shume ne teknologjine me te re te mbrojtjes ndaj raketave nukleare, teknologji qe do te sherbeje si ombrelle per te asgjesuar cdo sulm te mundshem mbi SHBA dhe aleatet e saj qe ne ajer. Deri me sot kjo teknologji eshte testuar dhe ka patur nje sukses te pjesshem, por ngelet pune per te bere per te patur nje kunderpergjigje 100% ndaj cdo sulmi nuklear.

Nese kjo teknologji do te testohej me sukses, SHBA do ta dislokoje ne cdo shtet aleat duke i dekurajuar akoma me shume rregjimet e kesaj bote qe te ndjekin nje politike te armatimit nuklear.

Albo

----------


## Alket123

Po te ishin te zote e benin vete jo te blejne stoqet e Rusise dhe sot do ishin ne Hene. Irani nuk ka as satelit as per televizionin e tij qe eshte gjeja me e thjeshte. Sa profesora iraniane ne Iran mund te shpjegojne si papagallet me te mire ne glob si ecen sateliti por per ta bere i hane mu* por paguajne satelitet japoneze, franceze, gjermane per transmetim? Ku eshte krenaria e Iranit? Duke therritur ruset?


Mendo nje dite ambicja iranianet do te jape shperthime si Cernobili? Sa personel te kualifikuar ka Irani te sintetizoje pa rreziqe teknologjine nga stoqet e depove ruse? Numeroni 10 matematiciene te famshem iraniane une do i dergoj antareve te forumit nga 10 mije dollare. Une do numeroj 100 te tille ruse.

Si do te reagoje bota Islame "Amerika hodhi bombe atomike ne Iran"? Kishte shperthim apo hodhi bombe Amerika? Hec dhe gjeje te verteten tek myslymanet. Irani perben rrezik per veten e tij ne rradhe te pare. Ndonje i cmendur iranian con nje bombe ne Izrael gjithashtu i cili eshte prioritet per politiken amerikane ne Lindjen e Mesme.

Bushi ka te drejte! Ne fakt ata qe jane mbrapa Bushit se ai spara ja thote shume.

----------


## Labeati

Une shpresoj dhe besoj se per momentin nuk ka rrezik per lufte me Iranin.

Irani eshte nje shtet qe nuk ka potencial ti beje karshillek Amerikes, por une them se acarimi i situates behet me qellim nga Ajatollahet per te larguar vemendjen nga problemet e brendshme.

Irani ndodhet ne krize mbasi sistemi politik, social e ekonomik islamik eshte ne falimentim.
Rinia iraniane nuk mund te pajtohet me me kete lloj rregjimi karikature, ku te drejtat e lirite jane si para 1500 vjetesh nderkohe qe bota ece perpara.

Keshtuqe diktaturave i duhen konflikte, ne fillim nja 10 vjet lufte me Sadamin tashti "rreziku anglo-amerikan per ... Iranin".

Mirepo problemi komplikohet se ky shtet islamik ka ne kushtetuten e vet nje ligj ku deklarohet mosnjohja e Izraekit dhe lufta per zhdukjen e tij. Keshtu qe Izraeli ka te drejten e ligjshme te mbrohet kunder nje shteti i cili ka si ligj themeltar te ekzistences se shtetit, zhdukjen e Izraelit per arsye fetare, se Izraeli nuk ka asnje kufi as konflikt me Iranin.

Per rrjedhim Izraeli mund te veproje si me uzinen nukleare te Sadamit te cilen avionet e Izraelit e rrafshuan me 1989 brenda 15 minutash.

Ne kete rast pasojat mund te jene shume te pa-parashikueshme.
Per me teper ky presidenti i ri me duket se njef vetem gjuhen e forces apo sanksioneve, ashtu si dikur Enveri jone, keshtu qe BE doli si pule e lagur nga propozimet.

----------


## antares

Ne rast te ndonje provokimi apo me keq sulmi mbi Iran a e ka menduar njeri qe  Irani mund te mbylle ngushticen e Hormuzit (shikoni harten) dhe nafta te kerceje ne 150-200$/fuci brenda 24 oreve?
Po qe Kina (pak muaj perpara lidhi nje kontrate 100 miljardshe) dhe pas mbylljes se rubinetave Irakene nuk ka nga te gjeje nafte (pervec Rusise sigurisht)?
Po qe ne Busher dhe centrale te tjera atomike ka inxhiniere ruse dhe vrasja e tyre (pa llogaritur perdorimin e armeve atomike ne nje shtet kufitar me Rusine) do shkaktonte shume te panjohura ne Kremlin?
A jeni te sigurte se Kina nuk ka marrdhenie te fshehta ushtarake me Iranin? 
Si kujtoni se teneqja ....me falni avioni "stelth" u rrezua dhe u terhoq zvarre  ne Beograd, para se te nisej ne Rusi?
Gjermania para se te beje gam-gam per mosperhapjen e armeve atomike ne bote, ben mire tu kerkoje padroneve te saj Janki te terheqin ato 150 arme atomike qe ka vendosur ne territorin Gjerman.
Nese (larg qofte) ato do perdoreshin kunder Rusise e para qe do kthehej ne nje hale atomike do ishte Gjermania dhe 20-25 min. me mbrapa vete Amerika!

----------


## Toro

> Nje deklarate e fuqishme nga kreu i shtepise se bardhe Xhorxh-W-Bush per televizionin e Izraelit i cili konfirmoi se nuk hiqet mundesia e perdorimit te forces kundrejt iranit si arme e fundit nga pala amerikane. Xhorxh Bush deklaroi se nese irani nuk permbush kerkesat e KE atehere amerikanet kane te drejten qe per mbrojtjen e amerikes te sulmoje nje tjeter vend qe ai e mbiquan *boshti i djallit*, tashme inteligjenca amerikane ka piketuar tre zonat te cilat me nje sulm efikas ajror ti shkaterroje plotesisht, packa se nga ana e inteligjences amerikane u mohua fakti qe agjente usa te veprojne ne iran.
> Ky sulm nga ekonomistet boterore cilesohet si renie e ekonomise boterore ne masa drastike pasi irani eshte eksportuesi i dyte boteror i naftes.
> 
> Dito.


Po per aktivitetin e spiunazhit iranian ne SHBA perse nuk flet? Kur Irani na qenka aq paqesor perse agjente te sherbimeve sekrete iraniane, te pajisur me pashaporta diplomatike jane kapur duke fotografuar e duke marre me kamera objekte strategjike dhe ushtarake ne SHBA. 

A e di ti se ne dhjetevjecarin e fundit eshte mbi 50 "diplomate" iraniane jane kapur ne flagrance me dokumenta e foto komprometuese dhe jane debuar nga SHBA....A e di ti qe fotografi dhe filmime te objekteve civile kandidate per tu sulmuar nga Al-Qaeda ( si psh Ura e Brooklinit,statuja e Lirise apo metroja e Nju-Jorkut) kane qene ne shenjester te ketyre "diplomateve" ....

Irani ka bere ate qe deri me sot nuk e ka bere shtet tjeter ne bote....Te mbaje peng per me teper se nje vit diplomate te huaj, ti poshteroje lart e posht ne publik, TV etj.(natyrisht per keta diplomate dhe Konventat e Gjeneves dhe protokollet nderkombetare as qe behet fjale, vetem SHBA jane te detyruara ti permbahen).

Perse nuk permend faktin se Irani sponsorizon organizata terroriste si Hexhbollah, pergjegjese per vrasjen e disa dhjeterave ushtareve amerikane, civileve amerikane, cifute etj.....Eshte pikerisht, kjo organizate e sponsorizuar nga Irani qe ka deklaruar se nese ka bombe atomike, nuk do te ngurroje ta perdori kundra Izraelit.

----------


## StormAngel

Me pelqeu posti i Albos. Tamam e ka. Irani eshte shume shtet me i ndryshem nga Iraku. Nqs aludonte tek kjo, nqs jo, atehere une mendoj se eshte keshtu.
Poashtu, me zgjedhjen e kryetarit te ri, Irani forcoi pushtetin e brendshem, dhe nqs Bushi pretendon nje veprim te ketille, ben gabim te madh. Si edhe shume tjera qe beri para kesaj.

----------


## [xeni]

Ajo qe ka thene Bushi nuk eshte diçka e re. Kjo dihet. Nuk perjashtohet as nderhyrje ushtarake per te mbrojtur interesat e Amerikes dhe Izraelit (Irani me k'te e ka kunjin), thote Bushi. 

Fatmiresisht ky eshte thjeshte nje kercenim. Te pakten per momentin. Arsyeja eshte e thjeshte. Amerika eshte me breke neper kembe nga Lufta e Irakut. Nje nderhyrje tjeter ne Iran ose gjetke do ishte krejt e paperballueshme dhe marrezi. Po ta marrim parasysh se Bushi nuk eshte plotesisht i marre, athere mund te kemi njefare shprese qe, te pakten per dy-tre vjet, do kemi te bejme thjeshte me kercenim. 

Shpresojme qe deri athere ose Irani te heqe dore, ose t'i gjindet nje rrugezgjidhje ketij muhabeti, sepse çdo lufte tjeter nuk do sillte fitime per asnje prej paleve; thjeshte katastrofa njerezore. Personalisht kam qene i mendimit qe edhe Irani duhet te kete arme berthamore, megjithate duket se Rebublika e Ashtuquajtur Islamike e Iranit mund te beje kerdine. Kuptohet nese ato fuqite e medha qe lujne si macja me miun me shtetet e popujt e vegjel nuk do hiqnin dore nga padrejtesite gje kjo qe s'ka gjasa te ndodhe. 

U baft si asht ma e mira!

----------


## ~Geri~

Qe po vjen era lufte boterore po vjen.

Kete e shikojme dhe nga plani Izraelit per terhqejen e koloneve.Thua valle ska asnje hile.Me duket se po i terhek qe te jene me te sigurte nga rraketat kur te plasi lufta me Iranin ose me Sirine.Megjithate hilja eshte e madhe pushtimet ne bregun perendimor tani do perdorin tjeter taktike ate qe perdoren dhe gjermanet per te pushtuar Polonine ku i vrane vete disa gjermane dhe u veshen me rroba te ushtareve poloneze .Une mendoj dhe ju do ta shikoni ne te ardhmen qe lufta eshte shume afer.mirepo per hire te Megaperandorise do te vuaj bota dhe ca kohe perderisa politika nderkombetare mos te jete dy fytyrshe kendej te ndihmoj Indine per armet berthamore e kendej te bombardoi Iranin.

Megjithese une jam i mendimit qe Roma - Hunet, Gotet dhe Visigotet do ti japin nje tjeter vizion botes ate te ndjerit mijera kilometra larg eren e vdekjes se qenies njerzore.

----------


## niku-nyc

Se shpejti do ta ket rradhen dhe Irani bashk me armet nukleare qe kane se kujtojn se kan ushtrine e fort por si "Republican Guards" e Irakut do fshihen.
Akoma nuk e kuptoni forcen e Amerikes qe ta hedh bomben mu ne koke, aty ku se pret, dhe ne gjume po deshe dhe ska nevoj te coj ushtar ne vriten ne vend ku behet lufta. Irani eshte nji cop ven i marum me keq se Iraku se shpejti per 50 vjet do dali jasht biznesit me naften kur makinat do behen elektronike, pastaj ta marin naften e te ngrojn shpin e tyre. Sot Irani mund te duket i fort por neser nafta nuk do tja blej njeri se teknollogjia e Amerikes ka me miliona vlera nga nafta e Iranit apo Arabis.
Sot qe po ben Bushi jo do sulmojm apo jo eshte thjesht propagand e Amerikes dhe NATO's te fushi ne presion Iranin, ne qofse Irani sdo te flasi ne tavoline, atehere me vone ben ligjin dhe te flet mira bomba kur ti bien ne koke dhe atehere ska me shpetim dhe kohe per tu falur dhe per te shkuar ne tavoline per me fole.

----------


## ~Geri~

*SHBA-të mund të përdorin një vend fqinj për të sulmuar Iranin*

Ish-kryeministri malajzian dr. Mahatir Muhamed thotë se Shtetet e Bashkuara mund të përdorin një shtet fqinj të Iranit, siç është Izraeli për të lëshuar një sulm kundra Iranit, nëpërmjet të cilit të goditen instalimet nukleare, raporton agjencia zyrtare e lajmeve malajziane, Bernama.  

Dr. Mahatir Muhamed, ish-kryeministri i Malajzisë, mendon se Shtetet e Bashkuara mund të përdorin Izraelin për të bombarduar pajisjet nukleare iraniane, në të njëjtën mënyrë siç veproi Izraeli në vitin 1982 kur bombardoi Irakun, përpara se Uashingtoni të niste një sulm luftarak në shkallë të gjerë kundër këtij vendi. Duke komentuar zhvillimet e fundit rreth programeve nukleare të Iranit dhe Koresë së Veriut, dr. Mahatiri u tha gazetarëve se "me sa duket Shtetet e Bashkuara duan që popujt e tjerë të luftojnë për ta". Ai shtoi se Uashingtoni do të sulmojë Iranin sepse ai mendon se megjithëse ky i fundit nuk ka në zotërim armë të shkatërrimit në masë, akuzime të këtilla janë bërë kundra Republikës Islamike. "Ata e sulmuan Irakun sepse e dinin që Iraku nuk kishte armë të shkatërrimit në masë", deklaroi ai përpara gazetarëve. Nga ana tjetër mundësia që Shtetet e Bashkuara të sulmojnë Korenë e Veriut është e pamundur sipas tij, edhe pse shteti i fundit ka deklaruar se posedon armë bërthamore, tha dr. Mahatiri një kritik i ashpër i politikës së jashtme të Izraelit dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara, i cili u tërhoq nga pushteti në vitin 2003. "Për Korenë e Veriut politika luhet ndryshe. Në rastin e konfliktit të SHBA-ve kundër Iranit faktor nuk janë vetëm armët e shkatërrimit në masë, por ka gjithashtu edhe një element urrejtjeje kundra muslimanëve. Në politikën e SHBA-ve ka edhe një komponent fetar brenda. Nëse je jo-musliman, Shtetet e Bashkuara nuk të sulmojnë", tha ai. Për më tepër ish-kryeministri malajzian tha se Shtetet e Bashkuara duhet të jenë më të kujdesshme në trajtimin e çështjes bërthamore me koreano-veriorët, duke iu frikësuar kundërpërgjigjes nga një vend që i ka armët e shkatërrimit në masë. Muajt e fundit Presidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara tha se ai nuk përjashtonte mundësinë e përdorimit të forcës kundër Iranit nëse ai nuk tërhiqet nga ambiciet e tija bërthamore. Mahatiri e ka akuzuar politikën e jashtme amerikane të ashtëquajturën "luftë kundër terrorizmit" si të ndikuar nga paragjykimet anti-muslimane.

----------


## mateo

O njerez nuk e shihni se po ndryshojne balancat e botes. Ne rast sulmi ne iran do ta bente ameriken me te papopulluar se c'eshte sidomos ne rajon. Mos harroni edhe aleati me kryesore qe eshte Britania nuk do ishte ne krah te amerikes me forca ushtarake. Jack straw ministri i jashtem anglez i ka dorezuar nje raport me rreth 300 faqe departamentit amerikan ku i shpjegon pse ajo nuk duhet te marre nje aksion ushtarak kunder iranit. Eu ose me shkurt gjermania franca dhe anglia jane ne tratativa me iranin qe aspiracionet e saj nukleare te jene vetem paqesore. Me te vertete amerika nuk pyeti askend kur sulmoi irakun, por me iranin do te jete pak me e matur. Lufta e irakut tregoi se sa e pallogaritur ishte. Me te vertete Usa arriti ta pushtonte shume shpejt, por pasojat do te vijoshin me pas, ju do te thoni nafta eshte siguruar, po por ama vendi eshte ne kaos. Lufta me irakun jovetem qe nuk i trembi vende si irani, apo korea e veriut, por i nxitoi keto te fundit qe me te vertete te ndertonin nje bombe berthamore. Irani ka pasuri gazi nentokesore shume, gje qe i nevojitet shume kinezeve, gjithashtu per momentin eshte rusia ajo qe po i shet teknologji berthamore, mos harroni pakistani zoteron bomba te tilla, edhe pse eshte aleat me ameriken fare thjesht ne krah tjeter mund ti shese arme berthamore iranin. Ceshtja eshte se Amerika do te jete me te vertete ne dileme ne rast te ndonje sulmi ushtarak te mundshem. KJo do ti jape kohe iranit per paisje me nje arme te tille, shume shpejt, dhe kur te arrije ta zoteroje nje te tille amerikanet do ti qendrojne shume larg.

----------


## Albo

Shprehni mendimin tuaj te plote mbi temen ne nje mesazh dhe mos beni komente e replika me mendimet e njeri-tjetrit.

Komentet jashte teme u fshine.

Albo

----------


## Wordless

> *SHBA-të mund të përdorin një vend fqinj për të sulmuar Iranin*
> 
> Ish-kryeministri malajzian dr. Mahatir Muhamed thotë se Shtetet e Bashkuara mund të përdorin një shtet fqinj të Iranit, siç është Izraeli për të lëshuar një sulm kundra Iranit, nëpërmjet të cilit të goditen instalimet nukleare, raporton agjencia zyrtare e lajmeve malajziane, Bernama.



Ose e kunderta.


----
Open Secrets 
ISRAELI NUCLEAR AND FOREIGN POLICIES 


Israel Shahak 


     Israel versus Iran 
      24 February 1993 


------- 
Since the spring of 1992 public opinion in Israel is being prepared for the 
prospect of a war with Iran, to be fought to bring about Iran's total military 
and political defeat. In one version, Israel would attack Iran alone, in another 
it would "persuade" the West to do the job. The indoctrination campaign to this 
effect is gaining in intensity. It is accompanied by what could be called 
semi-official horror scenarios purporting to detail what Iran could do to 
Israel, the West and the entire world when it acquires nuclear weapons as it is 
expected to a few years hence. A manipulation of public opinion to this effect 
may well be considered too phantasmagoric to merit any detailed description. 
Still, the readers should take notice, especially since to all appearances the 
Israeli Security System does envisage the prospect seriously. 
-------

----------

